# BIG horse show many classes



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not sure if you wanted to see the whole horse, but this is for the *trail class*. I'm sorry, but I don't ride with anyone, so there's only me to take the pictures. Therefore, you'll only be able to see scenery (and Tango's ears). It was hard to only decide on 3, but these are all taken within several miles of our place.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah I need to be able to see the whole horse in the picture sorry.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

HUS and western pleasure. I'll try to find better pix.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Tess Wise's Photos | Facebook

I have decided i want to enter the show jumping class!!!  this is me jumping (ya.. in my dressage saddle) a few years ago. Me and my friends just decided to jump a bit with our dressage horses, haha, so here it is!

edit: sorry if its to dark, just let me know. and then i will find a dressage pic, lol.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, dressage class.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Alright, well just disregard my pictures =)


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

I hope it doesn't matter that I was dressed for english showing in these pictures. It was a western showmanship class at a schooling show.
Showmanship:








Halter:


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a question...if show jumping is timed and kind of doesnt matter how perfect you look, shouldn't it be equitation over fences instead? Or is that what it is and you're just calling it show jumping?


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's a couple of poles and a couple of barrels. Disregard my angry face in the last barrel picture. I was getting determined to get a good time. :lol:


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes your position will be judged.

Nothing wrong with a look of determination.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*Showjumping*















*Dressage*















*Trail* do english ones count?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm entering barrels 

Not the best pics or anything plus theyre oldish(the first one is from 3yrs ago and the second is from last october)


----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

1st pic - english pleasure
2nd - cross country


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

Halter- Darcy









Show jumping- Moose









English Pleasure- 1st: Darcy 2nd: Vanny


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

unless im blind and didnt read it... when is the deadline?


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

*Cross country and Stadium and Dressage*

*Cross Country:*
























*Show Jumping:*
























*Dressage:*


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

great competition!
when is the dealine?


1st photo = showjumping - lenny (6 year old gelding)
2nd photo = showjumping - sandy
3rd photo = showjumping apache

4th photo = cross country - daniela
5th photo = halter - lilly(15months old in this pic)


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

Heres some.. 
The 1st 2nd and 3rd are for Showjumping and the last 2 is for Dressage..
enjoy 
I hope you dont mind the editing in the last picture...


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

I also have some for the Halter class


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

This is me and brookebum; enjoy 








​ 
showjumping​ 







​ 
cross country​ 







​ 
dressage​ 








english pleasure

​


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok so 
First three: Showjumping
Next three: dressage
The last two: bending
Hope they are ok piccys


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow, Pinto! That orange coat you are wearing is really cool!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool? hahaha i guess you could say that. Its actually quiet hot when you hqve to wear it as it is knitted :/ its my pony club colours


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Wow, Pinto! That orange coat you are wearing is really cool!


haha that is our pony club unifprm!! very daggy!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i knooooowwww  it could be more tightly fitting (like the red one im wearing)


----------



## noogie the pony (Oct 8, 2010)

Here i am in english pleasure!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

This ends in 5 days :]


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

what heppens if you win?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ummm has it finished yet? It said 5 days....


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

......


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

......


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

speedy da fish said:


> ......


Read the reason for editing.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

oh i thought you meant for judging never mind...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

huh? did this comp DIE????

whats with the .....? hehehe lol


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

trying to keep the thread alive... 

its probably being judged now


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

well in that case
..................................................................
steying alive, staying alive, staying ali i i i i ve
satying ALLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I haven't heard anything from Waybueno, so I suppose I will begin judging my part


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok, *Trail class*

1st goes to speedy da fish!!

*Showmanship*

1st goes to Rowzy!!

*Halter*

1st goes to darrenvale!!
2nd goes to jadeewood!!
3rd goes to Baby Doll Amy!!

*Dressage*

1st goes to DressageIsToDance!!
2nd goes to Baby Doll Amy!!
3rd goes to MightyEventer!!
4th goes to speedy da fish!!
5th goes to brookebum!!
6th goes to Pinto Tess!!

*English Pleasure*

1st goes to farmpony84!!
2nd goes to darrenvale!!
3rd goes to brookebum!!
4th goes to JessLovesLady!!
5th goes to noogie the pony!!

Good job everyone! Hopefully the rest will be judged soon!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I couldn't find any good pics, but for the pleasure classes, you should make sure that the person is smiling when you judge them. In pleasure you are supposed to look like you are having a great time and that your horse is the best in the whole world! 
The riders should also look neat. Their hair is tied up and in english they should be riding with a show jacket on and their shirt should be tucked in. 
For english pleasure, the horse's neck should be at least a little bit arched. You should make sure that they are on the right lead and if they aren't then make sure that they fix it. One of my judges didn't like it when the people started right away so that they rushed their gates, but they didn't like it when the people were last to do their gates. That one depends on the judge though. 
Western pleasure, the riders should be neck reining unless their horse is under 6 years old. If there is someone who isn't riding with one hand then you should ask them how old their horse is after they have lined up. They should sit deep in the saddle and NO POSTING at the trot! Also their leads should be correct at the lope. 

Well that's what I learned at my 2 shows haha!
hope this helps!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

OH! Was this an online horse show??? oh snap I should've entered haha oh well I will next time. I thought that this was a real horse show that you were judging!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

oh cool! 1st and 4th thanks


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the 5th in dressage!!!!!! ))


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

yay 3rd in halter and 2nd in dressage!! thanxx and congrats to the other winners


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yayay  6th in dressage is cool yay


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

tell me when the next show is!


----------

